# Face Frame Hinges



## Matthew S (2 Sep 2021)

I am building a cabinet and decided to use the american style face frame instead of classic Euro style.

I seem to be unable to find reasonable priced cabinet door hinges compatible with face-frame (partial overlay). Amazon's prices are scary high as they are shipped from USA.

I need the equivalent of Blum 38N / 33.3600

Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Droogs (2 Sep 2021)

If you don't want to pay Blum & Hafele prices for the really good 'uns you could try here instead






face frame hinge - Buy face frame hinge with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality face frame hinge with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Matthew S (2 Sep 2021)

Happy to pay those prices but not 28 pounds which Amazon UK is requesting



Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Doug71 (2 Sep 2021)

Any good?









33.3600 Blum Face Frame Hinges


Blum compact face frame hinge, supplied with or without backplate. These hinges are popular for bedroom wardrobes either in overlay or half overlay applications




www.trade-hinges.co.uk


----------



## RobinBHM (2 Sep 2021)

Doug71 said:


> Any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use trade-hinges not bad prices for non account customers

the hinges Matthew wants are £3.44 incl vat (from your link)


----------



## Robsknees (3 Sep 2021)

Check out Hart Wholesale for loads of Blum products (personally I'd avoid the cheapo generic stuff and also invest a few extra pennies in the better, solid clips). Website takes some navigating but the prices are miles cheaper than you'd find on amazon etc.


----------



## Matthew S (3 Sep 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> I use trade-hinges not bad prices for non account customers
> 
> the hinges Matthew wants are £3.44 incl vat (from your link)


Rob - Exactly what I am looking for. Thanks a lot. Not soft close but will do the job at hand. Thanks again


----------



## RobinBHM (3 Sep 2021)

Matthew S said:


> Rob - Exactly what I am looking for. Thanks a lot. Not soft close but will do the job at hand. Thanks again


your welcome, although your thanks should really go to Doug71 who posted just before me


----------



## recipio (3 Sep 2021)

Beware of cheap hinges as they can sag under load. I recently had to fit a cabinet door over another with a 4 mm gap between them. The owner had his own hinges which sagged under load fouling the doors. Nothing for it but to buy Hafele hinges which were perfect. Personally I would use those face frame self closing hinges and I don't mind the knuckle being exposed but they are not available is soft close.


----------



## baldkev (3 Sep 2021)

You can fit soft close pistons to the cabinet. If the face frame isnt flush to the cabinet wall , itll need a spacer block.....


----------



## Matthew S (4 Sep 2021)

Thanks again and also to Doug71. I wanted to call out trade-hinges for excellent customer service. I ordered them and afterwards received the comment from baldkev. I called them and as the courier had not yet arrived they were happy to add the soft close pistons. Now I'll wait for their arrival on Monday


----------

